# Bribie island 16th 17th june



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all was thinking about doing a trip this weekend surf side bribie all are welcome will sortout times early in week.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Here's a rough map of where 8th ave carpark is. I've also drawn a line of where the longtail are working at the moment. right on the drop off between the 5 to 11m.










I could be a goer for Sunday as long as the back has sorted itself out.


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Good i think i will go from the main car park at the life saver's tower. how's that for a go point sunday 5 5.30 am.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

sounds good. will just have to keep an eye on that wind as at this (early) stage it might be a bit blowy in the channel on Sunday after dawn. A low tide around 0530 would be good as it would be easy to drift the incoming tide over the dropoff... and worst case scenario you get pushed back into the island rather than the big deep blue


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi 
i will look later in the week if all look's ok it's a go.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

If I can make it I was thinking about heading up the beach toward the fort, thats where I saw most of the fish action. I wont know until Saturday if im going yet, I think Fishbrain might also be keen.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I think if ya going to chase toona,. the best bet is live bait. It can be damn frustrating trying to get them to take metal slugs. If you launch from 8th av. its not a big paddle to the beacon and perhaps a few livies.


----------



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

Might be interested in a Sunday run myself for tuna at Bribie if I can afford a new rod as I broke it high sticking it trying to land a 60cm nobbie at Queens beach on Saturday.

Cheers Tez.


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

How is Sat/Sunday looking?

JimH


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

looks like the winds may be a bit higher than i would like on my first surf launch. if they stay as predicted i will most probably head out sat and sun to the dropoff at whitepatch after some snapper and parrot.


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all

The forcast look's ok for sunday am i will be there 5am at surf tower. the wind looks like picking up but like allways it not pick up untill mid morning.
I very keen for it even with the flu.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

All going well (hangover?), Fishbrain and I should be late starters, around 8am, but prolly going to take the 4b up the beach about half way towards the ruins. If anyone has the UHF radio's let me know which channel and we can keep in touch and catch up for an ale afterwards.


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all
I will have a UHF CH 22. I will be there around 5 5.30 If any1 is leaving about the same time i will wait but if not i will start catching all the fish. :lol: i was going sat but work has called me in  so sunday is the day.


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

I'm keen to join in. What are you using to fish for Tuna?


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all
I just went & got my bait squid, is what i will be using. as i said i will be there around 5 5.30 if any 1 is going from the surf tower. i will be on UHF CH 22. or my mobile Number is ( 0430424633 ) mick.


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Hi Mick,

I'll see you there.

Paul


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I won't be hitting the surfside with the kayak tomorrow morning. with the winds i wouldn't feel comfortable doing my first surf launch, plus I did 15klms today on the yak and need to watch my back.

I'm going to chase some tailor from land. will wave 

best of luck..


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi 
This will be my first surf launch as well i think it will be ok. The yak is on the car there is no stopping it now. if it turns out to be 2 chopy a new location on the island may be the go. i will wait & see.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Will hopefully see a few of us (including me) out there.

Ash


----------

